# prelink - czy aby na pewno bezpieczny? Padlo gentoo POMOCY

## tropt

Witam wszystkich

Wlasnie sie delikatnie mowiac zalamalem. Jedyny system jaki mialem sprawny na dysku to gentoo i chcialem sobie zapodac prelinka... Od poczatku caly system kompilowany byl z flaga USE=pic - ta potrzebna dla prelinka. Zemergowalem sobie prelinka i linijka po linijce wykonywalem czynnosci opisane w dokumentacji http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/prelink-howto.xml

```
prelink -amR
```

 zakonczyl sie jakims bledem czy cos i tak zostawilem.  :Embarassed:   :Question: 

Pozniej zresetowalem komputerek w celu zobaczenia nowego splash'a i booom! System nie wstaje.

Przy init staje i moze tak stac w nieskonczonosc, nie ma tez mozliwosci chrootowania do systemu bo wyskakuje segmentation fault :/

Ma ktos jakis pomysl ... POMOCY     :Idea: 

Teraz mam tylko NavynOS liveCD ale na tym nie da sie normalnie pracowac   :Sad: Last edited by tropt on Fri Jan 27, 2006 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

to odpal z navynos, zamountuj partycje, chroot, prelink -ua -> i powinno działać

(miałem dzisiaj dokładnie to samo ... po prelinku wszystko sypało segfault)

jak już wstanie system - napisz tutaj emerge info - zobaczymy, co jest winne takiemu stanowi rzeczy  :Smile: 

----------

## tropt

wlasnie tu jest problem zenie moge chroota zrobic  :Sad:  segmentation fault wywala

----------

## n0rbi666

a to już dziwne  :Confused:  w końcu chroot jest na płycie, nie na dysku ... może użyj innego liveCD ? 

ew fsck na dyskach, chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

----------

## tropt

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

Segmentation fault 

z montowanym procem jak i bez montowanego

Probowalem zarowno z plytki gentoo z Linux+ z ktorej zawsze korzystalem jak i z tej navynos

Nowej sobie nie sciagne obecnie bo neostrade mam limit przekroczony  :Razz:  i internet mam jak za starych dobrych modemowych czasow   :Rolling Eyes: 

fsck zrobilem na partycjach glownych z ext3 a nie wiem jak zrobic na reiserfs ...   :Confused: 

Rece opadaje   :Sad: 

----------

## Piecia

 *tropt wrote:*   

> wlasnie tu jest problem zenie moge chroota zrobic  segmentation fault wywala

 

hmm, może skopiuj pliki bash'a z cd na swój system i dopiero się chrootuj. Albo zrób choota na inną powłokę, może pomoże?

LiveCD nic tutaj nie ma do rzeczy, przy chroot'owaniu " chroot zmienia katalog

       główny na zadany katalog (musi on istnieć) a następnie uruchamia polecenie z opcjonalnie podanymi argumentami".

----------

## Gabrys

tak /bin/bash, to bin/bash wewnątrz chroota, więc z tego wychodzi, że sypnęła się również binarka /bin/bash. Zaczyna mnie to martwić (choć mi się jeszcze system nie sypnął)  :Neutral: .

----------

## tropt

Zainstalowalem tak na szybko stage3 na innej partycji i tam chroot dziala bez problemu    :Sad: 

A na moje juz pieknie dopieszczone gentoo nie idzie wejsc w zaden sposob...

Jest jakas szansa to naprawic? Skopiowac drzewo katalogow czy cos tak zebym nie musial wszystkiego jeszcze raz instalowac i ustawiac?

rasheed

nie pomaga :/Last edited by tropt on Fri Jan 27, 2006 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rasheed

Skopiuj /bin/bash z tego Twojego nowego systemu na stary, może pomoże. Dla bezpieczeństwa(?) zrób wcześniej kopie.

----------

## qermit

rozpakuj jakieś stage na twoją zniszczoną partycją, a potem sprawdź które pakiety są zainstalowanie w stage i je przeinstaluj.

Następnie usuń prelinkowanie (a może to nie w tej kolejności)

Wykonałem kiedyś taką operację zrobiłem kiedy zacząłem sobie usuwać pliki (wyłączyłem dopiero jak zniknął /bin  i został nadtrawiony lekko /lib ).

PS Uważać aby portage samoczynnie nie zaczął tobie usuwać starszych pakietów (czyli tych ze stage), bo wtedy kaszana znowu

EDIT: Wiedziałem, że coś było nie tak   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Następnie usuń (...)  sobie usówać pliki (...) zaczął tobie usówać starszych pakietów

 

Nie to żebym sie czepiał, ale to ja tu jestem od robienia buenduff  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Ja mam to samo z prelinkiem, po wykonaniu prelink -amR znaczna czesc systemu mi segfaultuje, wie ktos czego to przyczyna, bo jak narazie dojsc nie moge. Wymienmy sie moze emerge info, by latwiej bylo wychwycic potencjalny problem.

```
home ~ # em info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-ock4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-ock4 x86_64               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -g0 -ftracer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -s -march=nocona -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -g0 -ftracer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -s -march=nocona -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fno-enforce-eh-specs -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks nodoc prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-Bdirect -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa avi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cups curl exif expat fam foomaticdb gif glut gmp gtk2 idn jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lcms lzw lzw-tiff mad mitshm mng mp3 nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pic png ppds qt ssl tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales vorbis xml2 xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET

```

----------

## Belliash

Tez tak mialem. Na szczescie nie wyszedlem z chroota, nawet emerge faultowalo.

----------

## n0rbi666

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10, 2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -ftracer -pipe -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -ftracer -pipe -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fno-enforce-eh-specs [code]-fvisibility-inlines-hidden[/code]"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed  -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage-r"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext S3TC X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amarok apm artswrappersuid asf audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bl bmp browserplugin bzip2 c++ cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr clanVoice cpudetection crypt css cups curl custom-cflags dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode exif expat fam fame fat ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gg ggi gif gimpprint glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp glut glx gpm gtk gtk2 hal hpn id3 idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib insecure-drivers ithreads jack java javascript jp2 jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim lame lcms libcaca libg++ libvisual libwww linuxthreads-tls lirc lm_sensors lzo lzw mad matroska mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng motif mozcalendar mozdevelop mozilla mozsvg mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer multislot musepack ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg oggvorbis opengl openssh pam pcre pdflib perl pic pmu png python qt quicktime rar readline real rtc samba sblive sdl sensord speech speex spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd threads tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs wma123 wmf xine xinerama xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET
```

Wg mnie to albo 

```
-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS
```

to, albo 

```
-fno-enforce-eh-specs
```

to

```
-fvisibility-inlines-hidden
```

to miałem wcześniej, i prelink działało

----------

## Raku

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ja mam to samo z prelinkiem, po wykonaniu prelink -amR znaczna czesc systemu mi segfaultuje, wie ktos czego to przyczyna, bo jak narazie dojsc nie moge. Wymienmy sie moze emerge info, by latwiej bylo wychwycic potencjalny problem.
> 
> 

 

a ty nie używasz jakiejś zmodyfikowanej wersji glibc?

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Wg mnie to albo 
> 
> ```
> -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS
> ```
> ...

 

IMO nie. Uzywam tych flaguś i prelinczek działa wporządusio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

w takim razie 

```
-fno-enforce-eh-specs
```

 to, albo portage od OBenY-ego za dużo stripuje z binarek  :Smile: 

i modyfikowanego glibca nie używam - wcześniej używałem i prelink działał ok, ale ostatnio miałem z glibcem małe problemy  :Confused: 

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> w takim razie 
> 
> ```
> -fno-enforce-eh-specs
> ```
> ...

 

1) W najnowszym portage tez jest to dobrodziejstwo (POTRAGE_STRIP_FLAGS)  :Wink: .

2) Mozliwe ze to wina tych DEBUGow, tez je uzywam  :Razz: .

----------

## Gabrys

Może LDFLAGS? Ja nie używam i prelink działa dobrze. Mój kompilator to GCC 3.4.4

----------

## n0rbi666

Gabrys - wcześniej miałem LDFLAGS takie same, a prelink śmigał dobrze  :Smile:  jednak myślę, że to CFLAGS zbyt agresywne, albo to stripowanie

rafkup - ale takie samo, jak w ebuildzie OBenYego ? (strip)?

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Gabrys - wcześniej miałem LDFLAGS takie same, a prelink śmigał dobrze  jednak myślę, że to CFLAGS zbyt agresywne, albo to stripowanie
> 
> rafkup - ale takie samo, jak w ebuildzie OBenYego ? (strip)?

 

1) Mozna w make.conf ustawic PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS. Umozliwia to ebuild OBenYego. Jednakze w najnowszych wersjach portage (pre) opcja ta jest domyslnie dodana  :Wink: . Nie trzeba juz patchowac portage. Jednak domyslnie flag tych nie ma, ale mozna je ustawic w make.conf  :Razz: 

2) Czy ktos uzywajacy prelinka ma w LDFLAGS --as-needed i -Bdirect? Moze to one powoduja te problemy?

3) Zaczynam stawiac obok w chroocie nowego Gentoo  :Wink:  Na takim samym make.conf jak poprzednio, ale bez 3 flag CFLAGS: "-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG", zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Bede metoda prob i bledow eliminowal mozliwosci az znajde problem  :Razz: .

edit btw: My mamy problem segmenation fault czy uruchamianiu sprelinkowanego softu, OBenY z tego co wiem mial prelinka i mu chodzilo, ale soft sam sie wylaczal w najmniej odpowiednim momencie (faultowal). Zreszta wiecej napise mysle sam OBenY  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 1) Mozna w make.conf ustawic PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS. Umozliwia to ebuild OBenYego. Jednakze w najnowszych wersjach portage (pre) opcja ta jest domyslnie dodana . Nie trzeba juz patchowac portage. Jednak domyslnie flag tych nie ma, ale mozna je ustawic w make.conf 

 

O, to dobrze - nowe xorg 7.0 wymaga nowego portage  :Smile: 

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 2) Czy ktos uzywajacy prelinka ma w LDFLAGS --as-needed i -Bdirect? Moze to one powoduja te problemy?

 Ja używałem, i żadnych kłopotów nie było

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 3) Zaczynam stawiac obok w chroocie nowego Gentoo  Na takim samym make.conf jak poprzednio, ale bez 3 flag CFLAGS: "-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG", zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Bede metoda prob i bledow eliminowal mozliwosci az znajde problem .

 czekamy na wyniki  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

To troche poczekacie.

Bo najpierw postawie GCC 4.0.2-r1 a pzniej dopiero bootstrapa  :Razz: 

A tak w ogole to dopiero emerge sync leci  :Sad: 

Nie ma to jak kulawa radiowka 512kbps 1:1 :/

Jak cos to jestem na GG, mozesz sie odezwac jak chcesz to pogadamy o szczegolach  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Zaczynam stawiac obok w chroocie nowego Gentoo  Na takim samym make.conf jak poprzednio, ale bez 3 flag CFLAGS: "-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG", zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Bede metoda prob i bledow eliminowal mozliwosci az znajde problem .
> 
> 

 

oszczędzę ci czasu - mam system z tymi flagami przekompilowany i prelink działa bezproblemowo

----------

## Belliash

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   
> 
> 3) Zaczynam stawiac obok w chroocie nowego Gentoo  Na takim samym make.conf jak poprzednio, ale bez 3 flag CFLAGS: "-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG", zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Bede metoda prob i bledow eliminowal mozliwosci az znajde problem .
> 
>  
> ...

 

To moze pokazalbys swoj make.conf do porownania?

Chetnie zobacze co ja mam a czego Ty nie masz?  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

```

Portage 2.1_pre4 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-ck2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-ck2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -g0 -ftracer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -s -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -g0 -ftracer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -s -pipe -march=athlon-xp -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg candy distlocks moo sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.prz.edu.pl http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://linux.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X acl acpi alsa avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups eds encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif hal imlib jpeg kde kdeenablefinal libwww mad mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl pic png ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl spell sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb videos vorbis xml xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_radeon"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS

```

----------

## Belliash

ja make.conf chcialem  :Razz: .

teraz musze zapytac czy masz PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS?  :Razz: 

Moze jednak zrobisz cat make.conf?

 *make.conf wrote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs"
> ...

 

 *emerge info wrote:*   

> Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-4.0.2, glibc-2.3.6-r1, 2.6.15-ock1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.15-ock1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
> ...

 

P.S. Tak w ogole ten prelink jest wart swieczki? Bo widze ze tu bedzie od cholery roboty i jeszcze troche znajac zycie  :Wink:  Mi system i tak szybko chodzi. Zapchane KDE startuje ~7sek  :Razz: . Oplaca sie prelinkowac?

----------

## Raku

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> ja make.conf chcialem .
> 
> 

 

już doklejam:

```
USE="3dnow acl acpi bash-completion cdr hal kdeenablefinal mmx nptl pcre pic ppds sse unicode usb videos \

-apm -apache2 -arts -audiofile -emboss -esd -gnome -gpm -gstreamer -gtk -gtk2 -ipv6 -libg++ -mikmod -motif -nas -oss -xmms"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pixelview_pro"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

WITHOUT_DEBUG="-DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

COMMON="-O2 -g0 -ftracer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -s -pipe"

ARCHITECTURE="-march=athlon-xp"

CFLAGS="$COMMON $ARCHITECTURE -fomit-frame-pointer $WITHOUT_DEBUG"

CXXFLAGS="$COMMON $ARCHITECTURE -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden $WITHOUT_DEBUG"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common -s"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.prz.edu.pl http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://linux.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

RSYNC_TIMEOUT=10

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="sandbox buildpkg moo candy"

CCACHE_SIZE="512M"

LINGUAS="pl"

```

----------

## tropt

Może to wydać się dziwne ale po wywaleniu /bin i /etc (zamieniłem z nowego stage) gentoo ruszyło i nawech chroot działa ... Jak dla mnie dziwne...

OT.

Wie może ktoś dlaczego z flagami LDFLAGS

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,-Bdirect -s"
```

 niektóre programy wogóle mi się nie emergują...?

----------

## Belliash

 *tropt wrote:*   

> Może to wydać się dziwne ale po wywaleniu /bin i /etc (zamieniłem z nowego stage) gentoo ruszyło i nawech chroot działa ... Jak dla mnie dziwne...
> 
> OT.
> 
> Wie może ktoś dlaczego z flagami LDFLAGS
> ...

 

A jakie masz GCC? Pokaz jeszcze CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS. Jaki pakiet sie nie kompiluje?

P.S. 

1) Powie ktos czy ten prelink jest wart zachodu?

2) Czy ktos uzywa prelinka i ma flagi LD: --as-needed i -Bdirect?

----------

## OBenY

A jakie macie architektury, moze po prostu prelink nie chce dzialac na AMD64 ?

----------

## Belliash

Noo z tego co widze to kolega, ktoremu to dziala ma AthlonaXP, czyli 32-bity.

----------

## n0rbi666

~x86 - czyli athlon XP

i przed reinstalacją Gentoo prelink mi śmigał, teraz - sieje segfaulty - czyli coś się zepsuło po zabawach z flagami

----------

## Belliash

1) Jakie flagi zmieniales? USE? LD? C? CXX?

2) uruchamia sie i czasami wysypuje, czy nie daje sie w ogole uruchomic?

3) aktualizowales glibc?

----------

## n0rbi666

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 1) Jakie flagi zmieniales? USE? LD? C? CXX?
> 
> 2) uruchamia sie i czasami wysypuje, czy nie daje sie w ogole uruchomic?
> 
> 3) aktualizowales glibc?

 

if(to_pytanie_do_mnie)

{

1) zmieniałem tylko CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS

2) uzyskuje zawsze naruszenie ochrony pamięci, aczkolwiek bash działał - mogłem się chrootować  :Smile: 

3) zmieniłem glibc z 2.3.90 na 2.3.6 (ale to razem z całym systemem - reinstalowałem gentoo)

}

----------

## argasek

 *tropt wrote:*   

> Może to wydać się dziwne ale po wywaleniu /bin i /etc (zamieniłem z nowego stage) gentoo ruszyło i nawech chroot działa ... Jak dla mnie dziwne...
> 
> OT.
> 
> Wie może ktoś dlaczego z flagami LDFLAGS
> ...

 

Mam podobny problem. Prawdopodobnie stripowanie tablicy symboli z bibliotek powoduje później niemożność skorzystania z nich przez część programów. (Ale to tylko moja spekulacja).

Czekam niecierpliwie na testy zestawienia: GCC 4.0.x, LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,-Bdirect -s" i prelinka, bo póki co to trochę boję się prelinka zapuścić na takim systemie...

```

jakub@slicznotka ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre3-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-4.0.2, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-ck1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-ck1 i686 AMD Duron(tm) processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre13

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-4 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fweb -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-4 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fweb -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT  -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks fixpackages sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--as-needed -Bdirect"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/src/ebuilds"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 16bit 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac acpi alsa arts artswrappersuid audiofile avi bash-completion bdf berkdb bluetooth bmp bzip2 c++ cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr crypt cups dbus dbx dga dio djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif expat extraicons extramodules extras fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac font-server fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse gd gdbm gif gimp glitz glut glx gmp gnutls gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hpn iconv idea idn imlib inkjar insecure-savers irda jabber jack jack-tmpfs java jbig jp2 jpeg jpeg2k justify kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas lapack lcms lesstif libg++ live lm_sensors lzo lzw mad matroska mime mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses network nfs nls no-old-linux nptl nsplugin ntfs ntlm ogg oggvorbis openal openexr opengl openssl pcre pdflib perl perlsuid pic plugin png posix python qt quicktime readline real reiserfs rtc samba sblive scanner sdl sensord sharedmem shorten slang speex sse sse-filters ssl svg svga svgz sysvipc tetex tga theora threads tiff tlen truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev unicode usb utf8 vcd vidix vim-with-x vorbis win32codecs wma wma123 wmf xanim xinerama xml2 xprint xrandr xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET

```

----------

## yoshi314

to moze sprobujcie na boku (jak ktos ma dobry sprzet/czas  :Very Happy: ) postawic system od zera w taki sposob - stage3, sync, make.conf i konfigi, instalacja prelinka, a potem juz instalujecie wszystko po kolei jak zawsze.

kiedy prelink jest zainstalowany portage uzywa go automatycznie - tak mowi przynajmniej instrukcja, chyba ze cos sie zmienilo ostatnio i o tym nie wiem [?]

----------

## argasek

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> to moze sprobujcie na boku (jak ktos ma dobry sprzet/czas ) postawic system od zera w taki sposob - stage3, sync, make.conf i konfigi, instalacja prelinka, a potem juz instalujecie wszystko po kolei jak zawsze.
> 
> kiedy prelink jest zainstalowany portage uzywa go automatycznie - tak mowi przynajmniej instrukcja, chyba ze cos sie zmienilo ostatnio i o tym nie wiem [?]

 

Owszem, ale komendę prelinkowania binarek musisz wydać ręcznie, prawda?  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   1) Jakie flagi zmieniales? USE? LD? C? CXX?
> 
> 2) uruchamia sie i czasami wysypuje, czy nie daje sie w ogole uruchomic?
> 
> 3) aktualizowales glibc? 
> ...

 

z jakich flag na jakie?

na ktorych dzialalo a na ktorych juz nie?

wiecej informacji.

----------

